# Is it okay to take Imodium with Midol, Advil or ibuprofen together?



## My Life is Sad

Tomorrow is my FIRST day at my FIRST job and, of course, I started my period today and I've had been having issues with my "D" the past few days (peanut butter cookies).At this job they are going to start training me. This is my dream job and I cannot mess this up. I was planing on taking Imodium tonight so I'd be OK in the morning and then taking Midol, Advil or ibuprofen when I leave or bring it with me for when I begin to get cramps. but now I'm having the WORST menstrual cramps and it is keeping me up so I am unsure what do to....


----------



## BQ

Yes you can take imodium with Advil *or* Midol *or* Ibuprophen. But you can't take Advil AND MIDOL AND Ibuprophen. You can take ONE of those three at a time...with imodium.Good Luck!!! I'm sure you will do fine.... The new job may take your mind off of things... so you may feel just fine. All the best and Let us know how you do.


----------

